# Cannot to connect to MSN nor Yahoo! via GAIM

## kaffeen

It was working earlier today. The only thing I have done since it worked last was to emerge sys-fs/nfs-utils. Anyone else having problems or am I just doing something really wrong here?

----------

## ChopChopMasterOnion

I've been having yahoo problems for quite a while now, but MSN just flat out died on me this evening.  Keeping an eye out for a new version though.

----------

## kaffeen

Was just talking to a friend who uses MSN Messenger on Windows and she can't connect either.

----------

## ChopChopMasterOnion

ah, good.  sounds like it's probably server-side then...

----------

## Oopsz

MSN seems to be toast for everyone.    :Confused: 

----------

## To

It works for me...

Tó

----------

## kaffeen

Looks like MSN came back online around 12:30 MST last night.

----------

## clockwise

is this working for other people now...? i still can't connect.

msn gives me this after a good several minutes pause:

```
dns: Host 'nexus.passport.com' resolved

proxy: Connecting to nexus.passport.com:443 with no proxy

proxy: Connect would have blocked.

proxy: Connected.

gnutls: Handshaking

gnutls: Handshake complete

gnutls: receive failed: -9

dns: Successfully sent DNS request to child 30501

account: Disconnecting account 0x81b8ff0

connection: Disconnecting connection 0x8299030

connection: Destroying connection 0x8299030

dns: Host 'loginnet.passport.com' resolved

proxy: Connecting to loginnet.passport.com:443 with no proxy

proxy: Connect would have blocked.

```

and yahoo gives me a very quick:

```
dns: Successfully sent DNS request to child 29760

dns: Host 'login.yahoo.com' resolved

proxy: Connecting to login.yahoo.com:80 with no proxy

proxy: Connect would have blocked.

proxy: Connected.

account: Disconnecting account 0x81b8738

connection: Disconnecting connection 0x828aa98

connection: Destroying connection 0x828aa98

```

i'm on the latest version of gaim - 0.75-r8 and "ssl" is in my USE flags.

----------

## ChopChopMasterOnion

mine's connected fine right now, but i seem to be on a different server:

messenger.hotmail.com:1863

I have ssl too as I recall.

----------

## ChopChopMasterOnion

also, yahoo's been dead for quite some time.  I think it might be yahoo blocking out GAIM, we'll see when another number version comes out.  According to http://gaim.sourceforge.net, the biggest hold up for 0.76 is yahoo.

----------

## clockwise

my msn server is set to the same as yours; those are the end lines of the debug message. ah, well... i guess i just have to wait for the upgrade.

----------

## MrPyro

clockwise: I was just about to email this thread to you when I saw you posting at the bottom.  Still think it's odd that mine was working last night, but I might have a slightly older version.

----------

## clockwise

currently trying downgrading to 0.74-r2

could people with working versions tell me which they are on?

----------

## MrPyro

0.72-r1 is on my system

My my, I have been slacking on the upgrades...

----------

## clockwise

well, i get the same errors with 0.74... shall try 0.72.

----------

## MrPyro

Any luck with that?

----------

## pilla

 *clockwise wrote:*   

> 
> 
> and yahoo gives me a very quick:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

The same for me.

----------

## ChopChopMasterOnion

mine works.  I'm on 0.75-r8 too.  Changing to older number-versions usually won't help with GAIM since often the number versions come about when a protocol tries blocking GAIM off and they cirucmvent the blocking in the new numbers.  As far as I know yahoo is jut plain broken, and MSN jsut seems unstable and troublesome to me but not fully broken.  yet.

----------

## pilla

 *ChopChopMasterOnion wrote:*   

>  As far as I know yahoo is jut plain broken, and MSN jsut seems unstable and troublesome to me but not fully broken.  yet.

 

Well, kopete seems to handle it without problems. Maybe it's something else than just the protocol, if your works, mine should work too if it was just the protocol.

----------

## wheerdam

Is there any news with this problem? I installed kopete last night and it works fine with MSN and Yahoo. GAIM also disconnects me from my ICQ account time to time  :Sad: 

----------

## pixolex

I have problmes with gaim too  :Sad:  version 1.1.4, some times connect some times NOT

with amsn no problems at all...but i like GAIM  :Sad: 

----------

